# Ics Booted On Bionic



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

As many of you probably know, Hashcode has been hard at work porting ICS to the Motorola Droid 3.

Many of you may also know that TH3ORYROM's own Dhacker29 has been working on a ICS port for the Motorola Droid Bionic.

What many of you probably don't know is that the Droid 3 and the Droid Bionic have IDENTICAL Bootloaders.

What does this mean, you may ask? Well... Dhacker29 and Hashcode have been working together a little, bouncing ideas off of each other when they stumbled apon this fact. Dhacker later brought it to my attention that we could flash the very same build of ICS that Hashcode booted on the Droid 3... AND IT WORKED

Below is a picture taken by Dhacker 29 of his Bionic running Android 4.0.1 (Ice Cream Sandwich)









Keep in mind that what was booted was the build intended for the Droid 3 and there are A LOT of issues at the moment. Actually, it would be better to keep in mind that this will NOT be the actual build that he is using as a base. He is building ICS from the ground up for the Bionic from source.

Dhacker mentioned to me in a GTalk session "I am hoping we have a build to post later tonight ..."

More will follow... and if we're lucky, this thread will be closed and Dhacker will have an alpha posted later tonight!!


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

damn that would be sweet
thanks for the heads up


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Good work guys!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Creamy!!!!


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

The thanks goes to Hashcode and Dhacker on this one! All I've done is offer my phone as a test subject. I'm as eager as the rest of you to see what Dhacker can get done


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

Uploading a build specific for the boinic now. It boots


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> Uploading a build specific for the boinic now. It boots


That's awesome man!! Good work!


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Saw this on twitter as i opened my eyes this morning! Great work! Cant wait to see this moving forward... Aosp ICS will be better then any kind of ICS we will ever get from MOTO im afraid ...

Btw. Ive got a couple extra phones handy to swith over to so hit me up when you get to the testing stage...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastur Mynd (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok guys! This thread is now done with. Dhacker kept true to his word and there is now a thread up in TH3ORYROM

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10579-romalpha-ics4bionic-preview-11-28-2011/


----------

